# "Arch" Enemy



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

The Arch Ruin I'm making is giving me some unique problems. Not the least of which is size. It's nearly eight feet tall, and I've never made anything that big. There are two of them, and one is going to take a lot out of me. (I hate doing duplicates.)










There's a lot of carving, and my poor hot-knife is really getting a workout ... I hope it holds out. I'm working outside (between rain storms) and I'm constantly being attacked by a mama bird protecting its newly hatched chicks. (They're cute, though.)










I'm giving the arch a base-coat of Rustoleum's Rust Primer. It's a great under color, and it doesn't melt the foam at all.



















I have can of grey house paint I picked up for practically nothing in the "returns" bin, so I'm dry-brushing that on before I do my sponge painting.

Then I get to do it all again for the second piece.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow, Dr. M, that is turning out so great! I can't wait to see your dry brushing...I am sure it is going to be outstanding! (I am an "even steven" girl, even though I hate that about my decorating style...I can't seem to shake it....so I know all about doing two of everything.)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That will be epic!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

My sketch shows exposed rebar, to add to the ruin effect. It's WAY too heavy for this ... so ...

You know those green plastic plant stakes? The ones that look like green plastic rebar? well ...? huh? not a bad idea, huh? 

sweeeet.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

you found some without a steel core?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

dudeamis said:


> you found some without a steel core?


It has a hollow, aluminum tube inside. Very light, and easy to cut and bend.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That will be a great prop!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I had to work from home today, (no, it's not fun ... the connection to the work server SUCKS over wifi) but it gave me time between saving files to experiment with the "rebar".

Here it is.










Not bad. The right lighting, the right angle ... should look good.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: That is impressive! Very rebar-ish!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: That is impressive! Very rebar-ish!


Is that a real word... ?


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Starting to really take shape. You know have an example to follow in building the other side of the pillar now. It may be easier to build the second one, now that you know what your going to do! It does get easier as you go along......sometimes!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks TW ... encouragement goes a long way. I'm really excited about the whole haunt this year. I wish I didn't have "obligations" on the weekends so I could spend all of my time creating. But I do. So as the time draws closer, the angst get stronger. But you know what? I can do it. It's what I want, and what I'll do. (Unless the missus says otherwise. Then I'm skrewed.) *sigh*


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Is that a real word... ?


:jol: Totally REAL!!! Awww come on...you, of the crazy, talented imagination...
"rebar-ish" is just a hop, skip, and a jump away....
But YES...it is a word.....look in Websters......
(all imagination aside...it really is looking fabulous....so great....you are blowing me away James....)


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

So, I did the sponge paint this morning, and since it's supposed to look like ruins I finished it off with some black spray paint to make it look like it may have gone through a fire.



















Then a put one last piece of stubborn rubble on the "rebar" and stuck it in place.




























When it's time to set up, I'll tweak the positioning, and add webs and stuff.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 14, 2012)

I really like this. Nice job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You're making good progress. I'm liking how it looks so far.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Shaping up to be a awesome prop. Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

that looks great!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's awesome!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Hell of an idea using plastic plant stakes... looks like real #4 bar.


----------



## 13mummy (Apr 5, 2008)

Can't wait to see it finished! What a great piece!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

The rebar idea is solid. A little paint and a lot of love.


----------



## DoomWolf (Sep 13, 2012)

Really awesome! Can't wait to see it spider and all!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really great work so far!
Can't wait to see more


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

It is amazing how that little piece of rubble on the rebar tells so much of the story.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey everyone! Dr. M did finish the arch. If you click on this link you will see it in his Spider album.

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1503


----------

